
Show HN: Whisper Walk – Siri for Walking - oskarth
https://whisperwalk.io/#
======
oskarth
OP here. Whisper Walk is an app for iOS that allows you to explore and walk
freely while a voice whispers in your ear roughly which direction to walk.

Write up about why I created it here: [https://www.oskarth.com/find-the-tools-
to-get-lost/](https://www.oskarth.com/find-the-tools-to-get-lost/)

~~~
TobyGiacometti
Sorry to hijack this thread! I just have a quick question: I have just posted
a Show HN and can't figure out how to write a comment, the comment field is
not showing. How did you manage?

~~~
DanBC
You need to contact the mods because there appears to be a problem with your
submissions.

Their email is in the guidelines.

~~~
TobyGiacometti
Thank you very much, will do that right now :)

------
wingerlang
Might want to localise the screenshots.

Also "Siri for walking" didn't tell me anything about the product.

A video demonstrating it would be perfect.

Maybe contact some AMSR people and add it as a purchase and shoot it off to
some of those communities I'm sure they will eat it up.

~~~
oskarth
Thanks for the great feedback!

Description: Still working on the one line summary. Candidates: _Siri for
Walking directions_ , _Your walking buddy_. Ideas welcome!

Localized screenshots: good idea, will look into it.

Video: Agreed. I made a quick video and updated the website with it.

ASMR: Great idea, this is what I initially had in mind but paused it for
getting a first version out the door. I didn't consider using as a paid
version and sell directly to such communities though. I'll definitely look
into this.

Thanks again :)

------
TobyGiacometti
I really like the idea of not having to constantly pull out my phone or be
distracted by the turn-by-turn directions of a robot thinking I am a car :)

